# Feeling car sick all the time?



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I feel car sick. Only issue I have with this is the fact that it's ALL the time! I can't move my head fast or at certain angles cause I get this massive feeling of nausea. Same thing if I am just istting here. If I eat it kind of goes away but never really does. Just kind of fades. It started a couple days ago. I thought it was cause I was reading in the car with my glasses. I figured my glasses were needing an update prescription wise and the fact that I was reading in the car but it hasn't gone away! What could cause this? Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

First and foremost...any chance you are pregnant? I was that way through my first two pregnancies CONTINUOUSLY. Secondly, it could be your prescription, low blood sugar or pressure too.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
First and foremost...any chance you are pregnant? I was that way through my first two pregnancies CONTINUOUSLY. Secondly, it could be your prescription, low blood sugar or pressure too.









I tested this morning and got a negative so I'm not pregnant as of today (but even if I were it'd be too early to get a positive). I thought it could have been a sugar or blood pressure issue but it still doesn't go away if I eat something or dirnk a big glass of water.


----------



## Natmum (Nov 17, 2005)

It could be labyrinthitis, which is an inflammation in the inner ear that controls balance. ??
Meniere's disease is also another cause of symptoms like that, but if it came on suddenly, maybe it's an infection or something. Might be a good idea to get it checked out if it continues.


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree that it's probably related to the inner ear. It sounds like vertigo to me... I was having bouts of it for about 3 months after I cleaned out my moldy basement... but vertigo can be caused by so many things. It felt like my head kept spinning every time I would turn my head, even a little. If it's bothersome I would get it checked out. Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you have checked all those things mentioned above and itsnot them, get your liver tested. I had extreem vertigo when I had my liver problems.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I do get car sick but not all the time. What you describe sounds like it could be Benign Positional Vertigo. I got that a few years ago. It just happened one morning. I woke up and felt dizzy when I tilted my head in certain directions. I saw a doctor who told me it would go away after a week or so.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

I suffer from an inner ear disorder which started as Benign Positional Vertigo and it is horrible. This is the *only* thing that works for me (Epley procedure):
http://www.neurology.org/cgi/content/full/63/1/150/DC1

I have had inner ear problems since my teens and I think I have Meniers' Disease (a more mild case since I don't have vertigo 24/7 and no hearing loss that I am aware of). I don't have insurance right now so I might be wrong.

Inner ear disorders are fairly common and many things cause them. I would stay away from family practive Dr's and go to an ENT who can do a variety of test to try to find out what is wrong---there is a lot they can do, and much they can't as well.

Do as much research as you can yourself too. Here is a forum of people who all suffer from inner ear disorders that has been a great help to me:
http://www.healthboards.com/boards/
Scroll down to Inner Ear Disorders.

Good luck!


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I had a constant feeling of motion sickness for several months until I started wearing glasses. When my prescription needed updating, I felt the same thing again. Both times, it went away as soon as I started wearing the right glasses rx.


----------

